# Can dogs have a sore throat/lose their "voices"?



## Tinkerbee (17 September 2009)

Bizarre question, but Dougal has lost his voice.  
	
	
		
		
	


	








His bark is hoarse, a lot quieter and he can't make certain noises like a whine/whimper/low warble  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 it's either silent of a coughy squeak.  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Utterly bizarre as I haven't come across anything like it before...

So, can dogs go hoarse?


----------



## Spudlet (17 September 2009)

What have you been doing to that poor dog? 
	
	
		
		
	


	















I have no idea, but I would assume that they can lose their voices just as we can. Has he been doing a lot of screaming and shouting recently?


----------



## Tinkerbee (17 September 2009)

Not a clue...but Tinker has been lording it a bit lately so maybe she is upping her assasination attempts? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









He always does a lot of shouting, but no more than usual. Not that that's saying much


----------



## Sprout (18 September 2009)

Some of my dogs have come back from kennels with no bark left!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have never known one to loose its voice other than through excessive use of it though!!!!


----------



## camilla4 (18 September 2009)

It could be damage to the larynx - has he accidentally been caught in the throat -either by a lead/collar or by running into something?


----------



## whitewood (18 September 2009)

I would get it checked out

I owned a kennel and some dogs can bark the entire duration of their stay, with me hoping they would lose their voice.  To no avail.

However, there were some that went home with a gruff bark. They would have to bark for an awful long time though

Better safe than sorry, let the vet have a look


----------



## Tinkerbee (18 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It could be damage to the larynx - has he accidentally been caught in the throat -either by a lead/collar or by running into something? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Could well be. He did piss Tink off a while ago and she's prone to grabbing him by the neck....

Best get him looked at


----------



## camilla4 (18 September 2009)

It's quite easily done!  Usually caused by owners jerking leads too hard but impact injuries by objects or other dogs certainly not unheard of!  Yes, do get him looked at.  There is a danger of the larynx swelling sufficiently to choke but I would imagine that this would have happened already if it were going to - vets out there may disagree though?

Good luck and hope he's okay!


----------



## reddie (19 September 2009)

our dog always loses hiss voice for a few days after returning from kennels


----------

